

Reddit, Redditors and Self-Promotion - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOtuEDgYTwI

======
minimaxir
IMO, there's no issue with self-promotion as long as a) it is disclosed
transparently and b) it is done sparingly and only when relevant.

The person in the video did not do a), and I see many people in Hacker News
link to a startup without mentioning that it's their startup or a startup by a
friend. (A quick Twitter search usually identifies that)

Yes, it's a double standard. I also wish that Reddit would remove the 10:1
rule because no one follows it.

A good policy that many subreddits respect is an [OC] tag on submissions,
which helps alleviate the disclosure problem, and one I've used
frequently.([http://www.reddit.com/user/minimaxir/submitted/](http://www.reddit.com/user/minimaxir/submitted/))
It also helps that I don't benefit financially or socially for any OC content
submissions.

------
mrlinx
Video talks about one of the biggest drawbacks in these websites, as it goes
through all the experience some of us have and had with reddit, digg, and so
many other user-submitted content websites.

I've come to the conclusion reddit loves self-promotion, but only when it like
the content. Not easy for users who actually create content.

~~~
minimaxir
A link aggregator with a bonus for users who submit OC would be an interesting
idea. Easily gamed, but interesting.

